# PINS help NEEDED!!!



## GinMan

I copied and pasted this from the Texas Shark Fishing website..........

From: Billy Sandifer 
To: Everett Johnson 
Sent: Tuesday, February 15, 2005 5:49 AM 
Subject: PINS General Management Plan PEASE READ ASAP

I'm off on a charter this morning so will not be in till nite. I just realized that I have already recieved the General Management Plan/Environmental Impact Statement Newsletter from the feds. THE INPUT FROM THIS WILL DETERMINE WHAT WE CAN AND CAN'T DO ON PINS FOR AT LEAST THE NEXT 10 YEARS. It includes options of all types including closing the beach to vehicular traffic for unspecified reasons and time limits and developement at the Mansfield channel to support a ferry service from Port Mansfield. Also closing some areas of the N. Laguna located within PINS juridiction to motorized boating. It is of the highest importance that individuals respond to this questionere. It is of primary importance that we notify people of the upcoming decisions to be made and how they can have a voice in the process. I'll call you when I get in. There will be three public meetings that will be held in San Antonio, Corpus Christi, and Raymondville March 8-10. Exact dates, times and locations are located in the What's New Section at http://planning.nps.gov/parkweb/what.cfm?RecordID=143 
Individuals can participate in the survey online at http://planning.nps.gov/parkweb/comments.cfm?RecordID=143 
WRITTEN COMMENTS MUST BE RECEIVED BY MARCH 15, 2005

THIS IS A REALLY BIG DEAL EVERETT AND THE PARK PEOPLE MADE IT CLEAR TO US AT EARLIER MEETINGS THAT THE INPUT THEY RECIEVE FROM INDIVIDUALS IS GOING TO BE THE FINAL JUDGE OF WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO THE FUTURE OF VISITOR USE AT PINS. Capt. Billy L. Sandifer

Please email the planning link above and give them your opinion about the subject. If you can attend the meeting, do it if at all possible. I know, every year there is a new threat to PINS, but it is important that we have our voices heard every time. Please refrain from anything but positive remarks about us and OUR beach. Below is my reply to them. If you don't feel like writting them, just copy mine and paste it in with your own name. Thanks everybody..............Kyle

Closing PINS to vehicular traffic would be a HUGE mistake!!! The city of CC and the N.Park would no longer make any tourist money from me. I visit PINS(mostly) and the lower laguna, especially 9 mile hole, about 35 times a year(that's usually extended, 3 day weekends.). We, the fishermen, are also responsible for finding the turtle nests on many occasions. PINS is a magical place, and to close it to driving would eliminate the entire reason for going there, which is to get away from it all and enjoy the awesome nature that is one of a kind here on PINS. Please don't close the park to driving!!!!! If it's limited to busses or whatever, forget it. It would never be the same. You may as well just close the park and not let anybody in at all, what's the difference? National Parks are for the people to enjoy and relax and be one with nature. Nowhere else in the world is like PINS, take driving away, and it's ruined for me, and the majority of the people, including the SFCCI Club(member), and all the other unorganized clubs or groups that I belong to/with. We are all very conservationally minded citizens, and we have a right to enjoy OUR National Park. Don't think for a minute that closing the beach to traffic would, in any way, let us enjoy our beach the way it MUST be enjoyed. A tourist bus would be rediculous, and remove all desire to visit the Park. Thankyou for listening.

I feel the same way about the Laguna Madre. Keep it open for us to enjoy!!! Please?.........Kyle aka "Kcon" (on the different internet fishing clubs like Tyler Thorenson's site, Corpusfishing.com, Extremecoast.com, SFCCI.org, and many others)


----------



## Bay Gal

Done. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Free_loader

done .. don't know how much they care about feed back from a transplanted texan .. but i let em know how i felt


----------



## ChickFilet

Done.


----------



## GinMan

IT doesn't take long to fill out and worth the effort.


----------



## Bay Gal

Sticky, please.


----------



## GinMan

More from Captain Billy: 
Some folks don't have computers that will download the large file at the parkweb address. Others have contacted me for guidance as they don't full understand the form and or how to reply to the options. Others quite simply don't understand the actual options themselves. Oz, Old Salt, Tyler and others didn't get the newletter as was intended. The reason is because the address list was in the building that burned down during the recent fire. I want to address the General Management Plan/Environmental Impact Statement Newsletter and questionnaire and comments section in plain and simple English and in very abbreviated length on my web site BUT I WANT TO BE SURE I KNOW FOR SURE WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT FIRST. So, I have contacted PINS and have been granted a briefing with the Superintendent and the Natural Resource's Manager tomorrow afternoon. Once I fully understand everything about this myself I will try as hard as I can to make it easier on everyone else. Before it is all over I may try to come up with some method of making copies of the statement and trying to make them available to people without computers or computer skills. Yes, folks, there are some out there. Ha. Another concern is that there are only these three meeting and so many folks are from areas too distance to any of them to attend. It's not actually necessary to attend; what is necessary is to make your opinion known on the web site address given, or in person at a meeting or by mail. All will count the same. Do not; DO NOT, DO NOT, copy anyone else's info or it will be considered a form letter and it will only be considered as one reply. I'll stay in touch but it is awful busy around here right now. Capt. Billy


----------



## Freshwaterman

Done. And thanks for the heads up!

Kelly


----------



## andmar

done deal!!


----------



## Capt. Bly

Thanks Capt. Billy. I am one of those whose computer isn't able to pull up the pages. Would you please post up the meeting locations and dates since there aren't many of them. Thanks!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Kind, gentle and reverant *****ing done! :biggrin: 
Sharkey


----------



## rippin lips

*Done*

Done


----------



## deke

Done.


----------



## flatsfats

done


----------



## chicapesca

Done. Very interesting Newsletter too.


----------



## Redfishr

Done and I dont plan on going there but I know many of you enjoy the place.
If they take a foot, next will be the leg.
Just like Galveston.


----------



## Galveston Yankee

GinMan,

I have copied your post and put it on the Texas Open Beach Advocates discussion board. This should help get some more responses. I do not know if I will be able to get someone to the public hearings to give a statement on behalf of TOBA representing 800+ people, but will try. I will probably be in Austin later in March and won't be able to take the extra time from work to go to S.A. or Corpus. I will be putting out a request for some of our members to let me know if they would be willing to become "official" spokespersons.

Thanks for the heads up.

Tom Brown


----------



## ComeFrom?

*I Knew This Was Going To Happen Someday...*

Done. CF?


----------



## Muddskipper

*Here is my reply...*

I understand you considering closing the PINS beaches to vehicles. I believe you are making a grave mistake!



The protectors of P.I.N.S. say its purpose is to-"save and preserve",

but how is restricting a truck from going down a beach destructive, when a simple high tide wave, washes away all the evidence the truck was ever there. You also say the P.I.N.S. is for the purposes of public recreation, sounds to me a whole lot less people will be able to use the beach for fishing and other recreation. 



There has to be a compromise between humans and nature, but is this the most productive way to do that? We have the opportunity to do something productive and I believe the more we do to restricting something we all love will only be counter-productive. If your looking for a solution, Educate the public on how we can be friendlier to our beloved beach. Teach us that we can live in harmony with nature so we can utilize the skills in other parts of the environment. Please allow us to enjoy the PINS, the way we always have and not restrict the vehicles from going down the beach.



Sincerely,



Bryan


----------



## ripalip

*Done again*

Thanks for reminding me to send them another list of why I love that place and what it would be like to have it restricted. MAKE HOOK SETTING AN OLYMPIC EVENT---


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Date for the PINS meeting*

The date is March 9th at the museum of science and history 6:00-8:00 pm
Please be there if you can.
Earl


----------



## Chase Flatfish

Taken care of PINS so my children can enjoy the way we all have. I'll write a note and thanks for the heads up!!


----------

